# Has anyone had a successful pregnancy after 2 losses in a row?



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

I had a m/c back in June at 12 weeks. I'm currently having another at 8 weeks.

With the first one I figured chromosomal abnormalities. Sucks, but I could deal with it. Now that this is my 2nd one in 4 months I figure there has to be a problem with me.

I have no insurance to do all kinds of tests. I don't want to waste anymore time my dd is going to be 5 soon.

I figure since I have 1 DD it can't be a problem with my uterus. Could it be progesterone or is that something that would cause m/c's earlier on? I do have hypothyroidism but that is in check, my numbers are fine.

Sorry if I'm rambling. This sucks and there is no way to get any answers


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I had a stillbirth, followed by a miscarriage, then my 4 year old.


----------



## Kristeremy (Feb 4, 2006)

I need to hear these stories, too. We had dd, then 2 mc within 8 months. Different circumstances. I have PCOS and a bicornuate/somewhat septated uterus.

I know of a woman who had 4 healthy pgs, 3 or 4 mc, then 3 more healthy babies.


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you for your stories. They give me a little hope. I can't imagine going through this again.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

You can try to do it one more time or you can try to invest in tests. They are expensive. I had 1 m/c, then my son, then another 4 m/c - all before 9 weeks. Got tested, they found a blood clotting disorder. I am currently 30 weeks pregnant and I am on blood thinner. I am hoping to have my baby this time around.


----------



## momtolivy (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your losses. I had three miscarriages at 12, 10 and 12 weeks, respectively. I then had my two daughters. I know that after my second (and third), I felt that it would never happen for us... but it did. Good luck.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

After my first miscarriage and when thinking about getting pregnant again, I went to a large bookstore and browsed the books which has miscarriage themes for hours, then purchased one. I have sinced passed it on and don't even know what it was called, but it did have "miscarriage" in the title and was written by a male doctor who specialized in helping women who had had multiple miscarriage (5 or more). He seemed to think that it just happens and unless you've had 3 or more, you're not even really high risk, just to keep on trying, do plenty of resting while you are pregnant, etc. If you absolutely cannot afford tests or an OBGYN who is experienced with and knowledgeable about miscarriage and how to avoid it, then just keep trying. The doctor who wrote that incredibly reassuring book seemed to feel that there really wasn't much he could do to help on occasion, unless it was a stitch in an incompetent cervix which doesn't require tests to determine.

I had one 2nd trimester miscarriage (which is supposedly more rare and worse in terms of high risk than a 1st trimester miscarriage), then had two healthy children with uneventful pregnancies, and just had an 11 week miscarriage, as well. By the way, there ended up being no discernible reason why I miscarried the first time, no chromosomal abnormalities, no lack of development, nothing, it just happened. I assume that with this most recent one, things just weren't developing as they should and something wasn't quite right in there, so my body knew to end the pregnancy.

My advice is really to go to the library, read as many books as you can, go to the bookstore and buy one miscarriage book that you can keep and read over and over for inspiration and information. I found the stories in there (ladies who had 8 miscarriages in a row then 3 healthy children, etc.) to be incredibly reassuring. One number I heard was that 40% of pregnancies end in miscarriage, most in the first trimester. Even two is not that statistically bad...chances are you can get pregnant and stay pregnant just fine.

Good luck! Have hope! Chances are that you will be able to sustain your pregnancy next time.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm sorry for your losses. My sister had 2 mc's and now has a 12 year old son.

Good Luck!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I had two m/cs before dd.

it did turn out that I, and she, have a chromosome disorder (but hey she's still here, and happy). BUT, a good friend of mine also had 2 mc before her dd and both are fine.








, it was very very hard for me, even while I was pregnant with her, to relax and believe it would ever work out. don't lose hope.


----------



## bunnybartlett (Aug 27, 2002)

pregnancy could not have been easier!!

Then I had two miscarriages within a year.The first I let happen naturally.The second they said that the sac was empty and I let them do the D&C and then a successful pregancy with my youngest daughter.

third times the charm.....


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I lost my first 3 babies, and now have a healthy 3 yr old and a 1 yr old.

For me. it was progesterone.

The medical community didnt do squat. I went and bought natural progesterone cream at the health food store, and started using it on day 14 of my cycle. I used it twice a day every day from day 14 of my cycle til my period came. I repeated it every month.

After 5 cycles, I conceived. i had my progest levels checked at 8 DAYS pregnant, and they said my numbers were amazingly high.

I used the progesterone cream every day once i got the + pg test, and quit using it around 14 weeks or 15.

I did the same thing with my ds, and he is just fine too!

I'll post more tomorrow after I've slept a little.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I didn't have a miscarraige, but a stillbirth and we are now ttc and hoping this one will be uneventful. Just wanted to offer








I'm praying that you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

I had 2 miscarriages last year. I didn't believe that I would ever have another baby but I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 3 months ago.

Wishing you peace and a healthy baby.....................


----------



## apcanadianmamma (Sep 30, 2004)

I had a miscarriage and a stillbirth - went on to have two living children and I'm now expecting again which will hopefully result in another healthy baby.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I had 2 miscarriages this year (Apr and Aug) and I'll be going in for testing for blood clotting disorders next week. I hope things work out for all of us who will be trying again.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

#1 loss 4/96
ds #1
ds#2
dd#1 died 6 hours after birth at 37 weeks
#3 loss 12/05

I have surrendered....I believe that I am finished.








to you and the best for you and your family.


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

I had a M/C at 13 weeks, then one again next time at 9 weeks. We now have a handsome son after 2 m/c's







Then went on to have a baby girl who is 5 now...

*Hugs*


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I am so sorry.
I had at least three miscarriages prior to having my boys. My problem was progesterone and they were early miscarriages. My understanding is that progesterone problems cause very early losses. Hugs to you sweetie, I'm sorry.


----------



## Yodergoat (Jun 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry that you have had to endure a second miscarriage.









One is bad enough... but two (or more) in a row is just plain awful.

After over three years of TTC, I had an early miscarriage (about 5 or 6 weeks along) in April of 2002, and then one in May of 2003 (10 weeks). The large gap in between was simply how long it took us to get pregnant again. My doctor put me on Prometrium, an oral progesterone supplement that made me dizzy and sick and irritable. On our first try using that, we got pregnant... but it was ectopic and I had laparoscopy to remove it at 6 weeks 4 days (the baby had already succumbed beforehand.) My current doctor believes that progesterone supplements and ectopic pregnancy are related, since progesterone can hasten implantation. Not too sure about that, but it had been something I wondered about as well.

We didn't continue with the progesterone, since it made me so sick. And I didn't have the heart to do any other tests... I was just depressed and tired of losing baby after baby. Over a year and a half later, we did conceive again, and after a pregnancy fraught with fear and much prayer, we now have our daughter. It was a long, difficult road, with so much heartbreak... but it did come to joy in the end.

I hope that your journey can end well. Best wishes.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I had my daughter (but had pre-eclampsia with her)
a miscarriage at 14 weeks (baby was born at what would have been 18 weeks)
a 26 week stillbirth due to trisomy 9
a 10 week miscarriage

after all that I got a few tests done and found my homocysteine was slightly high, we lowered it with B vitamins and I got pregnant again and now have a healthy 2 month old boy with the easiest physical pregnancy

tara


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

Kim, do you chart your cycles? That might help you to determine what, if anything, is going on, especially regarding your progesterone levels.

I'm so sorry for your losses. I've only had one m/c, and I can't imagine having to do this again.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i know a woman who has had 7 m/c's and now a (seemingly) healthy pregnancy.










i know some women wait for a few losses before they investigate what might be happening, but needed to know what was wrong after one. so i charted very carefully and discovered a lutela phase defect. the progesterone seemed to help, but i have no idea... things seems well at 24 weeks, but pregnancy at 40 is so different than 35.

i hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## edwardsmom (Jun 14, 2006)

I had 2 mc's before having my ds & then my dd.
My sister had her dd, then 2 mc's, then her ds.
My mom had her ds, then dd, then 2 mc's, then me.
My aunt had 2 mc's, then ds, ds, dd.
My cousin had ds, ds, 2 mc's, then ds, dd.

I guess 2 mc's just run in our family. All were 1st trimester, except my mom's 2nd mc was 2nd trimester. I hope not to have a 3rd, should dp agree to a 3rd child. Each was devasting at the time, but looking back, it was a growth experience. I never take anyone's pregnancy lightly, I always worry, but it makes each life so much more precious.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

missed miscarriage detected at 11w, d&c at 13w in 2002.
early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy at 4w in march 2003.
concieved my daughter april 2003, born dec. 2003
concieved my son april 2005, born dec. 2005


----------



## luv2dnce (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey everyone! I was reading about everyone's losses, and decided to share my story. Let me start off by saying how very sorry I am for everyone out there who is experiencing pain from pregnancy or child loss, this has got to be the most painful thing a person can endure. My story starts in July of this year. After our first try my husband and I conceived only to lose the baby
4 1/2 weeks into the pregnancy (2 1/2 weeks after conception). We waited for a full cyle after a natural miscarriage and conceived again. This time I saw my precious baby's heartbeat at 6 1/2 weeks. On my next ultrasound appointment at 8 1/2 weeks we found that the baby had not grown past 2mm and that the heartbeat was no longer there. This was obviously devestating as I am sure most of you know, and is a true test of faith and strength. As a contemplate the reasons, and research the causes I can't help but wonder why my two pregnancies and miscarriages were so different. Hopefully, this is due to the fact that two random seperate occurances caused the end of my pregnancies, and not a serious unfixable problem. I would appreciate any insight or experiences anyone can offer. And if there is anything I can say or and advice I can offer for anyone else I would be more than happy to help. Thanks for everything and let's all keep our heads up and and hopes and dreams alive!


----------



## luv2dnce (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Nocturnal Daze. I'm sooo sorry about your miscarraiges. I know how you feel I have just learned that I am about to miscarry for a second time. Are you doin more testing this time? I was wondering if my miscarriages were even caused by the same thing, or just two seperate incidences of bad luck. Did you find out what caused this miscarriage?


----------



## momtoTnT (Dec 15, 2004)

I also had 2 losses before having my first. My first pregnancy was a partial molar pregancy, diagnosed at 18 weeks. Six months later, when I had just finished all of the follow up testing required, I found out I was pregnant again - I lost that baby 5 days after finding out I was pregnant. Seven months later, I got pg with my ds, now 2.5.

I had 2 successful pregnancies in a row - both were normal, 'easy' pregnancies too. Because of my history of molar pregnancy, I did have to have some additional tests in the beginning of the pregnancy and then after the baby was born (beta HcG testing, ultrasounds).

I'm sorry for everyone's losses


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i had a m/c at about 15 weeks
then a 2nd loss at about 23 weeks (we ended the pregnancy b/c of a birth defect of the brain that would not have allowed the baby to live more than a day or so with out life support)
then my dd who is 3 and the most amazing healthy child ever
and last month we just had a still birth dd at 41 weeks and 1 day...we do not know why yet....

we may never know....
after the 2nd baby we had LOTS of tests done and they said that there was no indication that we would ever have this again and that it wad not connected to our 1st m/c....
who knows
hugs to you and all empty arms


----------

